# Howling when left alone



## kazukidog (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi there, 
we are having some trouble when leaving our 8 month puppy alone in the house. 
We have been building it up gradually but today, when me and my mother went out, Kazuki didn't realise that someone was still in the house (my father was in bed) and he was howling. We have been told that he does this whenever he is left alone. 
Kaz is a rescue dog after being abandoned by his previous owners when they were evicted. He was left in the house and then found when people came to board the house up. This has led to his problem, and we thought that by showing him we will come back that he will be ok, but the howling continues. Due to our neighbours, it is going to be a problem if Kaz howls all of the time, and we are going to be out of the house for a few hours every day starting January, due to work and college commitments. 
I was wondering if anyone has and suggestions as to how we might be able to deal with this as it needs to be quickly resolved. 

Thank you in advance for any suggestions.
Kazukidog x


----------



## K9champ (Dec 25, 2008)

What breed is Kaz?


----------



## kazukidog (Dec 21, 2008)

cross-breed. german shepherd and a japanese akita
x


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

my mum put the radio on when goes out so the dog is not lonely it may work for you too 
good luck fingers crossed


----------



## wiggy (Sep 20, 2008)

If you find out let me know!
Ive had Jake since october and he goes mental when i leave him alone. I live in a caravan so he can see outside, ive tried putting the telly on, radio on, shutting the curtains but nothing works until im back!

ohh and he is a 2 yr old staffy


----------



## K9champ (Dec 25, 2008)

It could possibly be seperation anxiety, does he get worked up and anxious when you're about to leave the house and get overly excited when you come home? Does he follow you around the house when you're in?


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

could be boredom. do you leave any toys around for him or maybe a kong to keep him distracted while you are out


----------



## kazukidog (Dec 21, 2008)

K9champ said:


> It could possibly be seperation anxiety, does he get worked up and anxious when you're about to leave the house and get overly excited when you come home? Does he follow you around the house when you're in?


yeps he does exactly that, what is the best way to deal with this?



> could be boredom. do you leave any toys around for him or maybe a kong to keep him distracted while you are out


yes he has tons of toys  and we leave him a bone to chew too

thanks everyone

kazukidog x


----------



## K9champ (Dec 25, 2008)

Change your routine before you leave the house, leave through a different door for example as he will have grown to associate his howling with your routine of leaving.

Leave the TV or radio on, use whichever you would normally have on when you're at home with him, it's a sound he associates with you being there. 

Don't give any attention to him before leaving the house, no goodbyes or pats on the head and ignore him completely when you return until he calms down, don't even look at him. By giving attention before leaving and when returning you're making a big deal out of the situation and giving him reason to be anxious.

Spend some time each day ignoring him when he wants attention, this should help him to become more independant, don't go overboard with this though. Try and make him happy to be sat in his bed or on the sofa without your attention for increased lengths of time.

Giving extra exercise can sometimes work, but often not, an anxious dog often doesn't care how tired they are but it's worth a try.

There is medication you can get, anxiety pills, but I would advise against using those unless the above fails.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

make sure he is thoroughly exercised before being left then feed him as you are about to leave. should help him relax.
try crate training? my dog cant be left the run of the room as she barks at everything. but (and she is not as big as a colliea) we got her a crate big enough for a rotti and after exercise and feeding she will quietly lie in there for hours


----------



## kazukidog (Dec 21, 2008)

thank you K9champ and poisongirl, will definately try all of the above to see if it eases him and I agree meds would be the very last option.
I very much like the idea of giving him the least fuss possible when we go out, I think he would respond well to this as he tends to get very worked up and excitable when fussed over, bless him. 
I think I will look into crate training too, it seems like a good option. 
Thank you for all of your comments, will take them on board and try them out as soon as. 
kazukidog x


----------

